# Dehnungsmessmodul mit hilfreichen Zusatzfunktionen



## whatisnesps (12 Februar 2009)

Das Dehnungsmessmodul JX3-DMS2 ist ein neues Peripheriemodul des Ludwigsburger Steuerungsherstellers Jetter AG. Es wird entweder direkt an die JetControl-3xx-Steuerungen oder an einen JX3-Buskopf angekoppelt. Das Modul verfügt über zwei differenzielle kurzschlussfeste Eingänge mit folgenden Eigenschaften:

- Signalbereich: 1 mV/V bis 400 mV/V
- Auflösung von 16 Bit plus Oversampling 
- Verstärkung des Signals: 0,5..1050
- Wandlungszeit pro 2 Kanäle: 5..7 ms
- Maximaler Strom pro Kanal: 100 mA 


Die Messgenauigkeit und Messgeschwindigkeit sind per Software einstellbar. An die zwei Eingänge können Dehnmessstreifen angeschlossen werden. Sie funktionieren nach dem Wirkungsprinzip „Dehnungs-Widerstands-Effekt elektrischer Leiter“. Typische Anwendungen sind Kraftmessung, Dehnungsmessung, Druckmessung sowie Messung mechanischer Spannungen. Außerdem bietet das Modul nützliche Zusatzfunktionen, die dem Programmierer das Leben erleichtern, wie zum Beispiel Schleppzeiger, Anwenderskalierung, Oszilloskop-Funktion, Forcen und Grenzwertüberwachung.


----------

